# Mon Macbook ne se connecte pas au Wifi: URGENT!



## cobra024 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un gros problème que je dois résoudre urgemment..
Mon Macbook m'affiche une très bonne connection Wifi mais n'affiche pas de pages internet (Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ... car le serveur à inopinément interrompu la connexion. Ceci arrive parfois lorsque le serveur est occupé. Attendez qq minutes et réessayez) et je ne peut pas me connecter avec l'app store mac, par exemple.
L'assistance clientelle m'a dit de payer 49 euro pour de l'aide et je pars mercredi alors svp j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide ! Si vous avez meme un numéro de téléphone je peux vous appeler (le mien: pas de tel perso)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## C@cTuS (26 Décembre 2011)

Menu , Preferences systeme , Reseau , créer une nouvelle configuration réseau en haut ( pour enlever tout doute sur config dns ou autre ) , Appliquer .


----------



## cobra024 (28 Décembre 2011)

En faite c était un tt autre problème j ai quand même contacté apple.&#57619;merci quand même !


----------



## freejess (10 Avril 2012)

cobra024 a dit:


> En faite c était un tt autre problème j ai quand même contacté apple.&#57619;merci quand même !



Salut ! Peut tu me dire si tu as résolu ton problème ou pas car je crois que j'ai le même, mon macbook pro détecte mon réseau mais impossible de se connecter, au départ j'ai une adresse ip auto assignée qui n'est pas bonne, donc je décide de mettre la bonne manuellement mais c'est très bizarre, je suis connecté mon voyant est au vert mais dès que j'ouvre safari (ou autre navigateur) ça bloque, impossible d'aller sur le net. Je ne sais plus quoi faire mon macbook n'étant plus sous garantit j'ai peur du prix que cela peut coûter de faire réparer...
Aider moi svp, merci.


----------

